# apt-get gibt Speicherzugriffsfehler aus & mysqld startet nicht mehr



## Turgor (9. November 2006)

hi,

was soll ich großes schreiben.
ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
ein reboot des servers brachte nix.
apt-get gibt bei jeder versuchten installation einen speicherzugrfifsfehler aus.


```
*******:/etc/mysql# apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
OK   http://ftp.serverkompetenz.de stable/main Packages
OK   http://ftp.serverkompetenz.de stable/main Release
OK   http://ftp.serverkompetenz.de stable/main Sources
OK   http://ftp.serverkompetenz.de stable/main Release
OK   http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main Packages
OK   http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main Release
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Speicherzugriffsfehler aufgebaut... 0%
```

ich führe die daemon als root aus bzw. ich möchte es als root ausführen.


wieso ich den mysql server nicht mehr starten kann, ist mir ein absolutes rätsel.
ich wäre zwecks "apt-get" um jede antwort froh.

vielen dank!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. November 2006)

Nach kurzem   bin ich auf das gestossen:

http://www.linuxserverforum.de/vb/showthread.php?t=214


----------



## Turgor (12. November 2006)

auch das habe ich nach kurzer google suche gefunden, hat aber sinnloserweise nichts gebracht.
ich habe meine möglichkeiten hier schon ausgeschöpft.
google hab ich auch bemüht und weiß nun nicht mehr weiter.
die links aus google nutzen mir nix, ich hab mich da echt schon zu weit durchgearbeitet.
bringt nix... aber danke für den link


----------



## deepthroat (13. November 2006)

Hi.

Du solltest mal deinen Speicher auf Fehler überprüfen. Dazu kannst du memtest86 bzw memtest86+ verwenden.

Gruß


----------

